# Passed 150k miles today!



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

On my way to work I finally passed the 150k mile mark...all this lockdown stuff really slowed me down lol. But is has been an amazing car to this point!

2018 4 door diesel 6 speed...


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Wow - that's incredible! Congrats! 

jeff


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Great to hear!!!


----------



## conemark (Feb 9, 2020)

Here I thought our 26K miles in ~18 months was something to write home about 

Congrats on the milestone!


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

On my way to 160k miles myself. 

2017 Sedan 9 speed


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Congrats both.


----------



## Crzy97 (Dec 4, 2019)

Awesome updates


----------

